# ID these please



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

rhom #1


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

rhom #2


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

rhom#3


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

why would you ask for ID if you knew it was rhom? am i missing something? do you mean where its from?


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

moeplz said:


> why would you ask for ID if you knew it was rhom? am i missing something? do you mean where its from?
> [snapback]950815[/snapback]​


I want to make sure they're all rhoms is what I'm asking.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

i bought a p like identical to those and everyone saying its sanchezi..so who knows.... get a belly shot


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

pics are crappy.
nice flank shot should help


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

all 3 pics look like s. Sanchezi but those pics are not the best pics to id a fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with Pedro on what it looks like. Better photos are needed.


----------

